# Middle zone split.



## Deltabullcan (Jan 24, 2011)

mintgreenwalleyemachine said:


> Had some angry water on Saturday and only took a few birds from the tender. Sunday was the complete opposite was almost to calm and severe fog but the birds were plentiful! Thanks for the hospitality Timber! We ran 2 rigs and put a smack down on the the Michigan sea ducks!
> 
> Mike
> 
> ...


 What's with the immature pics!!!...Great for a ten year kid to see, Flipping the bird to everyone...Can't beleive the moderators haven't removed it!


----------



## Deltabullcan (Jan 24, 2011)

mintgreenwalleyemachine said:


> Timber put his layout in for a minute on sat and my buddy was riding the waves!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 GREAT HAND SIGN!..real gangster or wanna be gangster!..Hope you know what the hand sign really means, walk down the wrong territory in Detroit or Chicago and see what happens...Great for the kids to see!!!!..Waterfowl hunters flashing gang signs!!


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

What the hell are you talking about DBC?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

Deltabullcan said:


> GREAT HAND SIGN!..real gangster or wanna be gangster!..Hope you know what the hand sign really means, walk down the wrong territory in Detroit or Chicago and see what happens...Great for the kids to see!!!!..Waterfowl hunters flashing gang signs!!


Sorry we offended you with a peace sign! And just for the record we are from Detroit! Lol! As for the pic with the middle finger my buddy took that to send to are friend that bailed out on the trip. You would hate the name of my boat! (StinkFinger) I really sorry if we offended anyone with the pics. Guys like you are why I hardly post anything on here anymore! Have a great day!

Mike




Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Deltabullcan (Jan 24, 2011)

warrenwaterfowler said:


> What the hell are you talking about DBC?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 What this is all about, is that people posted pics of someone "giving the finger to everyone" in the posting..Ok, what does that mean?...And then further down the posting the same guy is "flashing a gang sign"..No, it's not a peace sign..it's a gang sign, and what are gangs about?.....Evil is what it's all about...I don't beleive our youth need to see nor be around this stuff...


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

It's okay they're just fooling around having fun. They meant no harm. Judging by the pics their crew is on lockdown. F ups don't enjoy success like that crew obviously did


----------



## Deltabullcan (Jan 24, 2011)

mintgreenwalleyemachine said:


> Sorry we offended you with a peace sign! And just for the record we are from Detroit! Lol! As for the pic with the middle finger my buddy took that to send to are friend that bailed out on the trip. You would hate the name of my boat! (StinkFinger) I really sorry if we offended anyone with the pics. Guys like you are why I hardly post anything on here anymore! Have a great day!
> 
> Mike
> 
> NO, your gang sign is not a peace sign!..Your very nauve if you think that...Gang signs are a way that gangs communicate. Like I said, go to the wrong "territory" and flash your sign, you havent been there yet or you would know what that symbol means!..You may think it's alright to post those pics, but beleive me, alot of people are offended. Why would you want our youth to see or be around this type of behavior and think it's OK?....There is a huge push to try to get our youth into hunting and the outdoors and then they are exposed to the internet nonsense like this...immaturity on your part..


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

Looks like a peace sign to me. The middle finger thing...I could see some not liking that, but flashing gang signs? I don't see it.


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

I think you could have text the middle finger picture to your friend no need to put it on the forum , if you don't understand you may when you grow up alittle.
If not what can we expect next pictures of people mooning each other!


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm sorry I hurt your feelings with my pictures. The kid in the pics is a good person. we take kids out all threw ought the season and consider are selfs to be good role models. I know u should not watch are upcoming videos cause there's rap music during some of the clips. It's funny you are so upset at this! I hope your not always this miserable because that would suck&#128532; I promise you he was throwing up any gang signs! But I did find out that that's the sign for victory.










Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

sheesh...someone is wound up too tight
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

I think he's right definitely gang related..


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

I think the forum could have gone with out the middle finger. But the other one is pretty innocent. Maybe a gang sign at some point in time or in some small circles. But otherwise pretty harmless. I think the woods and waters are still safe from the harms of gangs and pimps!


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

Oh and nice shoot!


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

some more straight up gangsters!lol!&#9996;&#65039;


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2012)

Way to go guys!!!! Great times yes, victory yes,gang signs no. Relax people. Just a bunch of friends making memories &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;. Shrubby 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

If you guys kill birds like that all the time. What do I have to do for initiation into your gang?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## goosehunter31 (Sep 22, 2009)

You guys didn't know? Hes a member of the bloods. Mint green is his street name. These guys on here Crack me up, didn't know you can't have fun while duck hunting. I would really enjoy the thought of seeing black gang members on the big water duck hunting. Good shoot mint you boys have stacked um all year


----------



## goosehunter31 (Sep 22, 2009)

thug life


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

I think I bought some rocks off that guy last week. What corner does he work?


----------



## bowhunter19 (Sep 15, 2009)

Deltabullcan said:


> mintgreenwalleyemachine said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry we offended you with a peace sign! And just for the record we are from Detroit! Lol! As for the pic with the middle finger my buddy took that to send to are friend that bailed out on the trip. You would hate the name of my boat! (StinkFinger) I really sorry if we offended anyone with the pics. Guys like you are why I hardly post anything on here anymore! Have a great day!
> ...


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

I think more adults are sensitive to this stuff than the youths they protect. Get a facebook page. I got high school kids I know sharing porn, all out cussing on comments, under age drinking, etc. A peace sign and middle finger are not causing any problems on ms to young readers here. Im 34 and they can tell me things ive never heard of.


----------



## tuckersdad (Oct 30, 2010)

You're and too...


----------



## countryboy17 (Nov 25, 2010)

deadduck365 said:


> If you guys kill birds like that all the time. What do I have to do for initiation into your gang?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Yeah what do I have to do to join!


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

The beatings will continue until moral improves! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

Timber said:


> The beatings will continue until moral improves! Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire













Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Deltabullcan (Jan 24, 2011)

mintgreenwalleyemachine said:


> I'm sorry I hurt your feelings with my pictures. The kid in the pics is a good person. we take kids out all threw ought the season and consider are selfs to be good role models. I know u should not watch are upcoming videos cause there's rap music during some of the clips. It's funny you are so upset at this! I hope your not always this miserable because that would suck&#55357;&#56852; I promise you he was throwing up any gang signs! But I did find out that that's the sign for victory.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your gang sign info is outdated by the way. Just so you know, when the middle two fingers are held at an angle with the fingers in like your buddy shows. It's a gang sign, not a peace offering..Peace sign is two fingers upwards, I grew up in that generation..Believe me, I worked LE for 27 years..gand signs are a way these thugs commuciate and the way a sign is displayed means everything..Obviously he doesn't know that, as you say he is a good guy.....I am not saying he is a gang member like a few think or think I am all up tight..Some people need to get hip with stuff.. I am saying youth dont need to see this stuff on a waterfowl forum site, same as the pic giving the "finger'..Anyone that has young kids or teens I would think they agree with me that stuff isnt necessary on here..Maybe some dont care about their kids..Don't we all talk about mentors for kids..Well, lets try that, your not helping the cause.


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## haverka7 (Dec 31, 2012)

Deltabullcan said:


> Your gang sign info is outdated by the way. Just so you know, when the middle two fingers are held at an angle with the fingers in like your buddy shows. It's a gang sign, not a peace offering..Peace sign is two fingers upwards, I grew up in that generation..Believe me, I worked LE for 27 years..gand signs are a way these thugs commuciate and the way a sign is displayed means everything..Obviously he doesn't know that, as you say he is a good guy.....I am not saying he is a gang member like a few think or think I am all up tight..Some people need to get hip with stuff.. I am saying youth dont need to see this stuff on a waterfowl forum site, same as the pic giving the "finger'..Anyone that has young kids or teens I would think they agree with me that stuff isnt necessary on here..Maybe some dont care about their kids..Don't we all talk about mentors for kids..Well, lets try that, your not helping the cause.


Wow man come one... He's in a layout in 5 foot waves... Don't think this was going thru his head. " sup my homies wanna go bangin tonight ." more like " goona snap a pic before I die." Why did this gang stuff even get brought up. O that's right because you were trolling

Sent from my XT1056 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## haverka7 (Dec 31, 2012)

Look my cousin throowwenn upppp demmm signs while slammin salmon. 

Sent from my XT1056 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

haverka7 said:


> Look my cousin throowwenn upppp demmm signs while slammin salmon.
> 
> Sent from my XT1056 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Duck hunting makes thugs out of even the nicest of guys, even us skee town sportsman


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Even my fish from the skee have attitudes


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

i throw up the shocker every time i shoot a merg! i'll refrain from showing a pic on here tho :tdo12:


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i throw up the shocker every time i shoot a merg! i'll refrain from showing a pic on here tho :tdo12:


:yikes:

Aww hell naw, u up and went there !!??!! ::


----------



## CougarHunter (Oct 2, 2008)

This post went from being about shooting a bunch of birds like mr. stinkfinger always does, to talking about gang signs?? What's wrong with this forum anymore. Mike anytime you and your buds want to take pics like this after shooting a pile, give me a shout. I don't judge off some good natured pictures.


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

I think the south zone split needs to get here soon! I think we are all getting a little restless. I will make sure we are on are best behavior and no hand gestures in are upcoming pictures. And also the snack sticks were very good we made out of those ducks!

Merry Christmas!

Mike











Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)

I was driving by one of the East Side boat launches and went to pull in and saw Mintgreen Crypt walking and some other guys throwing dice and just when i thought I was going to hit the eastside of the SB, I turned around, I didn't want no trouble.


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Geez, relax.

You should watch rinkside as 10 year olds play travel hockey!! The language and actions are FAR more "gangsta" than a layout shoot with pics!!:lol: Hand gestures are ONLY what YOU make'um. That, and how to hunt, is what I teach my son.

Great shoot.


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

mintgreenwalleyemachine said:


> Sorry we offended you with a peace sign! And just for the record we are from Detroit! Lol! As for the pic with the middle finger my buddy took that to send to are friend that bailed out on the trip. You would hate the name of my boat! (StinkFinger) I really sorry if we offended anyone with the pics. Guys like you are why I hardly post anything on here anymore! Have a great day!
> 
> Mike
> 
> ...



I fish on the old stink finger sea ray. It can catch fish. Obviously the new stink finger can kill birds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

That's how the Pussification of America started!!


----------



## goosehunter31 (Sep 22, 2009)

That video is amazing that made my day lol


----------



## chromer101 (Oct 21, 2011)

This is far more about turf wars!!!

Yo EaSTsydrz Needz to get Up out of Owa Turf Homie! Westside or Die!


----------



## chromer101 (Oct 21, 2011)

Can't wait for the end of zone 3 to be busting up birds in your turf! Keep up the good work!


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

LakeEffectMDHA said:


> I was driving by one of the East Side boat launches and went to pull in and saw Mintgreen Crypt walking and some other guys throwing dice and just when i thought I was going to hit the eastside of the SB, I turned around, I didn't want no trouble.
> Lol! This video was great!!!!
> 
> http://youtu.be/7NNhfDnsU8g?t=42s






Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i throw up the shocker every time i shoot a merg! i'll refrain from showing a pic on here tho :tdo12:


Didn&#8217;t you post a pic of your buddy mooning you in the field? Terribly offensive gang sign showing ones ass to another. Think of all the kids lives you wrecked. :evil:


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

jonesy16 said:


> Didnt you post a pic of your buddy mooning you in the field? Terribly offensive gang sing showing ones ass to another. Think of all the kids lives you wrecked. :evil:


hah, forgot about that. i think the mods deleted that one


----------



## wannabapro (Feb 26, 2003)

It's only the shocker if she don't know it's coming! :yikes:


----------



## Kingcrapp (Jan 6, 2009)

AHartz and I have a gang. It's called the fresh water 5...we now shoot ducks LoL...We both grew up a golf ball shot from the D. Everyone has a story. We all know minty is a great outdoorsman. 

Good luck in the late season!!!!!!


----------

